# TTS exhaust sound.



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

The one thing I really dislike with regards to my TTS is the fart like exhaust noise which is given off under full load.
I really do miss the noise from my TTRS Plus`s sports exhaust with secondary cat delete it was epic. Does anybody know if there will be a good after market exhaust coming out which will produce some subtle noise? I`m not a boy racer but do love the sound that a good exhaust can produce. :lol: :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if you can go abroad, Capristo is the best in northern Italy...otherwise Supersprint has produced good exhausts for the TT....


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Regular TT here, but I think it sounds good, personally. ABT are tinkering with all this, have you tried them?






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I just don`t think that the exhaust note suits the car if i`m being honest. Would have been so much better if it had sounded like the Cayman GTS now that`s an exhaust note.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You're never going to make a silk purse out of a sows ear with a 4 pot....however,

BCS performance exhausts are the ttf sponsor and make jolly decent exhausts.I've had two systems in the past (not Audi) and they're pretty special.Give them a call and ask for Nigel.

https://m.facebook.com/pages/BCS-Automo ... 6517626368


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

leopard said:


> You're never going to make a silk purse out of a sows ear with a 4 pot....however,
> 
> BCS performance exhausts are the ttf sponsor and make jolly decent exhausts.I've had two systems in the past (not Audi) and they're pretty special.Give them a call and ask for Nigel.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/pages/BCS-Automo ... 6517626368


Thanks for the info Leopard.

They look like a very professional outfit and not that far away from where i live if i was reading the facebook page correctly St Helens.

Will give them a call for a price in the not to distant future.

Cheers Robbie.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Exhaust these days are totally manufactured in terms of the sound they want it to produce.
the SQ5 sounds like a V8 petrol.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I can vouch for the quality of BCS.

Think they used to be Blueflame


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

A bit of revving:






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

....and a bit more :mrgreen:


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> A bit of revving:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds quite good to be honest for a standard exhaust, don`t seem to be able to get mine to sound that good does this have something to do with the drive select? Does the car need to be in the dynamic mode for the exhaust to sound like that.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yep! Dynamic mode and bribing a dealer that he'll be famous on YT for 15 mins if he thrashes it. Then editing him out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The Hemulen (Jun 4, 2014)

Okay I know I'm in the minority here but can you get a TTS exhaust to be quiet? I can't stand the 'farting' noises you get on gear changes when accelerating hard. I believe there are some active internal flaps/vents? Can these be switched permanently into the quiet position?
Something to do while disconnecting the stupid electronic engine noise device too!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I wouldn't call a TTS exhaust loud by any stretch,fruity yes.

The "farting noise" comes with VAG territory and is the same for the Golf R as well.If you tried to make if quieter by manipulating the exhaust I suspect you may lose power at higher RPM.

I wouldn't worry about it as when you're inside the car you'll probably not notice.


----------



## BCS Nige (May 11, 2013)

ROBH49 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > You're never going to make a silk purse out of a sows ear with a 4 pot....however,
> ...


Ready when you are Robbie


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

BCS Nige said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Hi BSC Nige.

Just a quick question do have a system ready for the new MK3 TTS?

Cheers Robbie.


----------

